# Indian guy in Milan



## sarora

Hi I am an indian guy living in Milan(close to center), looking forward to meet up English speaking people. Ciao


----------



## sanghvijay

*Vijay from india*



sarora said:


> Hi I am an indian guy living in Milan(close to center), looking forward to meet up English speaking people. Ciao


Hello This is Vijay and i was planning to come to milan next month in spetember for the macef milano fair so as seeing other profiles came to your profile desi man first.
hahaha

I am planning to visit as i am into home furnishing business and as i want to be there so may be a sought of company and make new friends.

Regards,
Vijay


----------



## Rickybowler

sarora said:


> Hi I am an indian guy living in Milan(close to center), looking forward to meet up English speaking people. Ciao


hi, I'm new to Italy. Living down south in Romano. How's doing ?


----------

